# TENNESSE 3 DAY WEIGHT PULL



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

BIG ORANGE WEIGHT PULLER'S will be hosting a 3 day rail pull
May 22 ,23 ,24 in Athens TENNESSEE 
Weigh in 8am til 9:30 am (if your running a lil late it will be ok )pulling will begain at 10:00 am 
there will novice pulling ,jr handler this is an all breed pull you got a dog there is a class for you

entries $20.00 per dog unless it novice thats $10.00 jr handler must have a ukc number or fourm's for the judge United Kennel Club: The UKC Total Junior Program print and fill out its free 
i will post more info


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Nate what's up? We hope to get out there, can't wait to see you all again.


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

I think I am going to go to this. Do these usually last a good while? I won't be competing (yet), but I'd lOVE to come out and see how it's done, and meet some of you guys.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I wanna go!  Too far though.
UNtil I move there, haha


----------

